# Invalid emails - update your accounts



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Will the users tagged below please update your UK-M profile to use a different email address.*

You can change it here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile.php?do=editpassword

@ah24 @aman_21 @BBWarehouse @B-rad @BIG JIM @bigtoe900 @Blitzer @Bora @chris-a @diesel09 @Drew1975 @G-man99 @Glenquagmire @GShock @graham58 @Heavyassweights @jaydean @jeronymus @jonesy1234cas @Kickasskittykat @Lousy_Bastard @Propper Joss @raj-m @Ricky12345 @Rick89 @robin_3_16 @Sean1 @Shades of Jay @IronJohnDoe @sen @The Highlander @Tonk007 @tuktuk @Ken Hutchinson @will69176

Due to the volume of email we send, users with dead or unreliable email accounts are causing us issues because they are harming our sending reputation.

Active accounts with invalid addresses will need to be suspended if they are not changed.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

sorted @Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bora said:


> sorted @Lorian


Thank you good sir


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Done


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Am I on the mailing list? I never seem to get UK-Muscle emails


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

i dont want any emails


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Hows safe mail a prob?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

aman_21 said:


> i dont want any emails


Once you update your account you are free to disable them.

Go here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options and tick the relevant boxes to opt out.

Also disable the notifications options here:http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Heavyassweights said:


> Hows safe mail a prob?


It's unreliable - they keep bouncing our emails due to the volume of mail.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

ok done


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@IronJohnDoe

I have been replying to your emails but *because you updated your email address to another invalid one* you are not receiving them.

If you login, add a valid email address to your account and then click the activation link that gets sent to you then your account will be fine.

If you cannot login then use the contact us link and send me a genuine email address so that I can reply to you.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lorian said:


> @IronJohnDoe
> 
> I have been replying to your emails but *because you updated your email address to another invalid one* you are not receiving them.
> 
> ...


My bad sorry, as this was a new email I give you .com but actually was .co.uk

Sorry I did not want to be rude just got off because I was not receiving any answer (now I know why)

Thanks!


----------

